# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  "Ethical robots save humans"

## Airicist

Ethical robots save humans 

 Published on Sep 15, 2014




> A new experiment tests Asimov's fictional First Law of Robotics in which ethical robots prevent humans from coming to harm
> 
> Full story: "Ethical trap: robot paralysed by choice of who to save"
> 
> by Aviva Rutkin
> September 14, 2014

----------

